

Congressional Support for H.R. 3261 (SOPA) - landhar
http://www.spatialsituation.com/sopa-map/

======
nextparadigms
Regardless if SOPA passes or not, let's make sure every single one of the
people voting pro-SOPA and supporting it loses their position in Congress at
the next elections.

We need to start being more pro-active about protecting the Internet, because
it's obvious Congress won't do it for us, or at least not enough of them will
try to do it. Otherwise we risk being in the same situation a year from now
with a new SOPA/PIPA-like law.

~~~
TheEzEzz
I considered this as an idea for a startup. Whenever legislation like this
comes up, you pull up an app on your phone and express support or opposition.
Then, whenever you go to vote, the app will infer which candidates you are
looking at based on your location, and will show you the pluses and minuses of
each candidate according to what you support/oppose.

~~~
Natsu
That would be cool, actually, as a good way to help people keep tabs on what
Congress is up to according to the things they support or oppose. It would be
nice to have something that made some kind of report card and graded them on
the things you care about, preferably with links so you could see how they
voted on each thing and what the bills actually said or any responses they
gave to why they voted for that, just to avoid punishing them for voting
against cleverly misnamed legislation.

------
gbhn
I wrote my Congressman (Schiff, a SOPA cosponsor). I got a letter back making
the claim that "it only creates tools that will allow the Attorney General,
with an order from a Federal Judge, to take steps against foreign infringing
sites."

My understanding is that even if it is possible to lawyer it this way, it
isn't the intended or likely outcome, that the law creates such an onerous
burden on anyone getting a non-adversarial complaint about a client that
they'd be forced to shut them down or face severe penalties.

As to what to do about these bad actors, I'm not sure what the best plan is.
Would huge billboards with the Congressman's picture and "Adam Schiff supports
internet censorship" get the message across? What's the most effective way to
communicate to constituents what's going on?

~~~
killSOPA
My representative is also Schiff. Did you write him an email or a physical
letter? I'm considering personally delivering it to his LA office (I have a
friend who works there). There doesn't seem to be much awareness about SOPA
here in the Los Angeles area and it feels like this is ground zero for the
whole thing. Is there anything we can do, as LA residents, to hit them where
it hurts?

------
redthrowaway
See, if Google just made a public announcement that they would donate $100k to
the re-election campaign of every congressman who votes "no" on SOPA, and
$100k to the election campaign of the _challenger_ of every congressman who
votes "yes", this map could get a whole lot greener.

~~~
r00fus
That's a hell of a lot of cash. Even at $10k (1/10th of what you suggest),
that's 538 critters * 10k = 5.38M of donations. At your level it would be
$53.8M... just for one issue.

Your intention has merit, but I'm sure some financial wizard could create some
structure that had a much better return or utilization for that kind of money.

------
pvarangot
Wow, I hadn't realized SOPA is kind of "Los Angeles vs. San Francisco" till I
saw this map.

Is that really the case? Or is the data in the map incomplete enough that it
only seems so?

~~~
killSOPA
Not even Los Angeles residents (who've heard of SOPA) support SOPA. I haven't
met a single SOPA supporter here and I have friends in the entertainment
industry (some signed to major labels).

------
jinushaun
The site needs a way to update the stats. My representative (James Moran,
D-VA8) opposes SOPA, but I have no way of inputting that information into the
map.

~~~
LukeShu
Agreed. My rep, André Carson (D-IN) also apposes SOPA.

~~~
jiffypot
Do you have a source to this? Couldn't find anything but I will happily update
if I can get a source.

------
sounds
From tallying up this "straw poll" it would seem H.R. 3261 would pass. I
seriously doubt that at this stage, though it's certainly not cut and dried.

------
hosh
A different visualization: [http://www.popvox.com/blog/2011/house-judiciary-
committee-an...](http://www.popvox.com/blog/2011/house-judiciary-committee-
and-sopa-hr-3261-stop-on/)

~~~
hosh
The actual POPVOX page for SOPA: <https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/hr3261>

You can see what some of the constituents are saying:
<https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/hr3261/report#nation>

Note: POPVOX has an iPad2 app that seems to be filtering its way through
lawmakers. The comments supporting and opposing a particular bill gets
streamed into the app.

